# Tanners Creek



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hows everyone been doing on bass ? what has been working for you ?


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

I have always had luck with junebug texas rig with small weight, carolina rigging deep holes, white/blue skirt spinnerbait, splatterback crankbait, firetiger crankbait. That is all I throw on the river.


----------



## casjr (Jun 4, 2007)

I am new to fishing the Tanners Creek area. Anybody have any advise on where to go for the best bass bite and what their hitting on right now?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

any update on the bass at tanners


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

i was out last sunday was catching them on hula poppers at daylight jig and pig and rattletraps mainly by the riprap and creekmouth by the riprap


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

anyone getting any bass ?


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

on saturday june 30th. i will let you know...


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i will be there for bfl too on the 30th


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a BFL out of tanners as well that day.... I have been doing really well!!! caught 6 good keepers the other day and prolly could have caught more but we left.... lots of shorties too... See ya guys there!!


----------

